# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Удаленные темы

## Макс_И

Харе Кришна.

Если можно...:
Скажите пожалуйста почему были удалены темы : "О пользе сыроедения" и "Опасности сыроедения" ?

Спасибо !  :smilies:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Темы полностью зафлудили. Сейчас их почистят модераторы и восстановят. Пока они в архиве. Подождите немного. Если хотите, чтобы темы сохранялись, не отклоняйтесь от них и следуйте правилам Форума.

----------


## Макс_И

ДЖАЙ !! =)))

спасибо большое ))

----------


## SlavaSG

> Темы полностью зафлудили. Сейчас их почистят модераторы и восстановят. Пока они в архиве. Подождите немного. Если хотите, чтобы темы сохранялись, не отклоняйтесь от них и следуйте правилам Форума.


извините за мои поспешные выводы  :dandavat:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

ом сыроедам намах

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

некоторые темы пропадают - о них нет сообщений как об удалённых темах, наверное это неправильно?

----------


## Макс_И

да) - это смахивает на мистику 8)...
но вроде всегда появляются сообщения об удаленных темах.  что то пропало без сообщений ?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> некоторые темы пропадают - о них нет сообщений как об удалённых темах, наверное это неправильно?


Для начала надо посмотреть в "Темы, перенесенные в другой раздел". Если и там ничего не сказано об интересующей Вас теме, напишите ЛС администратору форума, будем разбираться.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> некоторые темы пропадают - о них нет сообщений как об удалённых темах, наверное это неправильно?


Да вроде по правилам форума модераторы не обязаны отчитываться. Удалили, стало быть, так надо.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Да вроде по правилам форума модераторы не обязаны отчитываться. Удалили, стало быть, так надо.


хорошо бы чтобы отчитывались

----------

